# chattochee fort perry quota gun hunt



## dpoole (Nov 7, 2016)

They had the quota gun hunt this past week nov 3,4,5, quota of 35 hunters  I stopped by the check station on sat the 5th about 1;00 pm and they had only had three deer checked in 2 does and a young 8 pt. Not very good for the 22 hunters that showed up.


----------

